# Hmmm...what to tie?



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

It's time to stock up the box. Looking for some good summer flies for Tampa Bay. Will be doing the following:

1) Blind casting for the usual reds, snook, and trout
2) Sight casting to reds in grass flats - shallow and deeper
3) Blind casting along mangrove lines
4) Blind casting around docks in rivers and creeks
5) Occasionally throwing at smaller tarpon with my 8wt around beaches and small bridges

Pics would be great!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

well, you could do all that with one pattern, a basic hackle streamer/seaducer style fly. About as easy to tie as anything and works for pretty much anything too.  










Vary the hook size and/or amount of palmored collar for sink rate or add weed guards. You can point the tail feathers so they curve in or splayed out for a little more breathing effect in the water. Colors can be varied way more than what I have in the pic. I like black/red or black/purple a lot for stained or tannic water, chartruse is a good attractor, tan's and pink, etc. You can make them all one color if you want too. Sometimes I'll use marabou for the collar too. Anyway, real easy to tie and real effective for just about anything.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I know a great fly that will work in all those situations...










[smiley=spanish-inquisition.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Rich, are those the ones that sound like a helicopter in flight?  

Ryan, the past few years I've been showing a little love for these all synthetic streamer thingy's and the fish seem to like them too. It's another one of those patterns you can practically tie with your eyes closed. 










Up until a few weeks ago I only used craft fur, but started experimenting with this other stuff. Not even sure what it's called, kinky sort of fish hair I think. But it seems to work pretty well too, just not as supple as craft fur, so it doesn't have the same action. It is more flashy and translucent than craft fur tho, but either material or anything similar would work. Again, you can vary the amount of material to either imitate a glass minnow or a white bait or add weed guards, etc. Real good dock light pattern too.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Not that bad, it is a little heavy and pretty small by my standards










I started using that Flash Blend material also. Nice and light weight, ties in like EP, doesn't hold water.

http://www.orvis.com/store/product.aspx?pf_id=9G32
I will whip something up tonight. I have to stock up on my DT's again! Lost of great Snook reports being put out. Capt. Dave (madsnooker.com) reported a 75+ Snook charter Monday night.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Haha I love the spoon fly suggestion.

Eric, do those flies just have stick on eyes and epoxy around the head?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I know a great fly that will work in all those situations...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, its not a fly....... Its lure fishing with a fly rod.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Has anyone ever used one of those mini doa shrimp on a fly rod? And if so , to what effect?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Eric, do those flies just have stick on eyes and epoxy around the head?


Yeah, those are stick on 3d's that don't really stick too well without some sort of glue. Sometimes there is enough sticky on em' when you peel them off the backing to hold in place, but I just use a tiny drop of super glue out of habit. That's just to hold them on while you're tying tho. Even glued on well, they don't stay on the fly very long in use unless they're fully coated in some sort of epoxy, in which case the fish will tear the feathers/hair off long before the eyes come loose. 

You can skip the eyes or paint them on too. I've caught plenty of fish on these things with just colored thread or nail polish long before these fancy eyes were available. Another situation where I forgo the eyes is tying up replacement fly's on location or back at camp, the hotel or what ever or when I just need a handful of flies that I know are going to be sacrificed after a hit or two, like when targeting the toothy stuff, mackerel, bluefish, cudas, etc. I think the eyes do make the fly more natural looking or something, but I'm not sure it matters to the fish as much.  :-?


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> without some sort of glue.



Or a 12 pack of beer.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

How are EP minnows for tarpon along the beaches? What are some good colors (other than black and purple)? And what hook size?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > without some sort of glue.
> 
> 
> Or a 12 pack of beer.


I think we were into the 2nd 12 pack when the inspiration materialized.  

it's gettin' to be that time O year again, need to check calendars...


----------



## thawk (Apr 1, 2011)

These are a few of my first flies...I start by watching videos and then I usually just do my own thing based upon whatever I have material-wise.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

Are you pretty new to fly tying? If so an extremely easy pattern which lends itself to many situations is the Schminnow pattern. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqIiPaksrCw Other than that I am not familiar with your area but think about what size and type of bait the fish are eating in your area during summer time. Tie up some basic flies in that size and shape. any basic flies like seaducers, schminnows, clousers, and decievers are perfectly adequate for most situations. as far as colors realistically there are only 3 colors. dark (black , purple), light (white, tan) and in between (chartreuse,etc). I guess instead of writing a book I could have just said simple flies are more than adequate the real skill is in choosing the right one at the right time


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm not too new to tying but I am a little rusty. I tied something like deerfly suggested and an EP minnow on a long shank hook. Going to try to throw at some smaller tarpon with my 8wt Saturday if I get lucky.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> How are EP minnows for tarpon along the beaches?  What are some good colors (other than black and purple)?  And what hook size?


I had 11 eats, 8 hookups and 0 to the boat (angler error) on EP minnow last Saturday. 

All eats was on a Olive over White 3-1/2" - 4" EP Minnow on a Gama SC-15 3/0 hook. This was in bright sunlight.

Here are some color combo I'm tying:

Bright Light: Olive/White, Chartruse/White, Yellow/White.

Early Morning / Late Evening / Night: All Black, Purple/Black, Black/Red Head.

Make them sparse enough to read a newspaper through and you'll be fine...

Bob


----------

